# PCD for SC Residents



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

I have done PCD several times and loved it.

We are doing it again next month for our F15 X5. The difference is now we are South Carolina residents.

In the past, we never paid the $300 SC tax. Now I owe someone the $300. The materials we got from our dealer say the dealer will not charge the $300, and PCD will not charge the $300. So how do I pay that and how do I get temporary SC plates?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

JonM said:


> I have done PCD several times and loved it.
> 
> We are doing it again next month for our F15 X5. The difference is now we are South Carolina residents.
> 
> In the past, we never paid the $300 SC tax. Now I owe someone the $300. The materials we got from our dealer say the dealer will not charge the $300, and PCD will not charge the $300. So how do I pay that and how do I get temporary SC plates?


I'm surprised the dealer isn't taking the sales tax. You may need to pay the 300 directly to the DMV. They won't process a request for title or give you permanent tags without it. You can get a temp tag from the DMV for five dollars. Good luck. N4S


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

The $300 is the sales tax you are charged for purchasing a new car in the State of South Carolina. It sure beats the $3,500 sales tax it cost me in New Jersey back in 2011 when I did PCD in SC. 

In addition to the $300, you will have to pay the personal property tax on the vehicle before you can get your tags.

So, you will end up paying $300 sales tax + personal property tax (in excess of $500) + cost of the title + cost of the Tags and Registration. 

Where is your dealer located. He should be taking care of all of that.

I did ED then PCD and ended up paying my out-of-state dealer the $300 SC sales tax + $69 for the electronic title up front. Once I received the title in the mail, I had to take the title to the DMV (first had to pay the personal property tax), and purchase the tags & registration.

Your dealer should give you a temporary tag until you get your permanent tags.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Wine-O said:


> The $300 is the sales tax you are charged for purchasing a new car in the State of South Carolina. It sure beats the $3,500 sales tax it cost me in New Jersey back in 2011 when I did PCD in SC.
> 
> In addition to the $300, *you will have to pay the personal property tax on the vehicle before you can get your tags.
> *
> ...


You will have to pay it eventually, but if you are transferring a license plate you can put it off until the next time the plate is due. You would have to go to the DMV in person to take care of this. N4S


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Wine-O said:


> So, you will end up paying $300 sales tax + personal property tax (in excess of $500) + cost of the title + cost of the Tags and Registration.
> 
> Where is your dealer located. He should be taking care of all of that.


If you traded in a car with SC plates, the property tax isn't due until the plates are due fro renewal.

If you purchased your car from a SC dealer, he should charge the $300 sales tax (soon to double); if from an out-of-state dealer you will have to pay the sales tax when you register the car in SC.


----------



## cundvale (Aug 4, 2015)

GeorgeT said:


> If you traded in a car with SC plates, the property tax isn't due until the plates are due fro renewal.
> 
> If you purchased your car from a SC dealer, he should charge the $300 sales tax (soon to double); if from an out-of-state dealer you will have to pay the sales tax when you register the car in SC.


That's how it goes down. I live in Greenville SC, purchased in Asheville NC with a PCD. I paid the $300 (casual sales tax) to the dealer when I paid for the car. After PCD, the dealer sent me a property tax bill (I didn't trade in a car). I had to pay the property tax and send the original receipt to the dealer. The dealer then sent a guy to the tag office and he pick-ed up, delivered and installed my tag. Nice service!

If I had purchased in SC, the dealer would get the tag and I would have 120 days to pay the property tax.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

cundvale said:


> I live in Greenville SC, purchased in Asheville NC with a PCD.


Just curious, why did you go to Asheville BMW rather than Century?


----------



## cundvale (Aug 4, 2015)

GeorgeT said:


> Just curious, why did you go to Asheville BMW rather than Century?


George,

I initially went to Century and test drove a 435 convertible. After I decided to buy I sent an email to Century and Asheville asking for a quote. I got an almost immediate reply back from Asheville BMW with an excellent price. Two days later I went to Asheville and drove another 435 convertible. While I was signing the papers in Asheville, I got an email from Century saying they would have me a quote shortly. I told them they were too late.

The folks at Asheville BMW are great. The sales manager lives in Greenville and he will swap cars with you and take yours in for service. Woody, internet sales guy, is very nice and straight forward. They offer a lot of perks to their customers: Flat Rock Playhouse tickets, airport parking, etc.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

cundvale said:


> George,
> 
> I initially went to Century and test drove a 435 convertible. After I decided to buy I sent an email to Century and Asheville asking for a quote. I got an almost immediate reply back from Asheville BMW with an excellent price. Two days later I went to Asheville and drove another 435 convertible. While I was signing the papers in Asheville, I got an email from Century saying they would have me a quote shortly. I told them they were too late.
> 
> The folks at Asheville BMW are great. The sales manager lives in Greenville and he will swap cars with you and take yours in for service. Woody, internet sales guy, is very nice and straight forward. They offer a lot of perks to their customers: Flat Rock Playhouse tickets, airport parking, etc.


Good answer! I'll remember that.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

cundvale said:


> That's how it goes down. I live in Greenville SC, purchased in Asheville NC with a PCD. I paid the $300 (casual sales tax) to the dealer when I paid for the car. After PCD, the dealer sent me a property tax bill (I didn't trade in a car). I had to pay the property tax and send the original receipt to the dealer. The dealer then sent a guy to the tag office and he pick-ed up, delivered and installed my tag. Nice service!
> 
> If I had purchased in SC, the dealer would get the tag and I would have 120 days to pay the property tax.


Interesting. I bought in Georgia, paid the dealer the 300 sales tax and title fee. They paid the tax and title and sent me a title receipt. I took that to the DMV, paid a 10 dollar fee to transfer my old tag. The property tax isn't due until the plate's due date.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

GeorgeT said:


> Just curious, why did you go to Asheville BMW rather than Century?


Have you ever dealt with Century sales? I'm guessing not. The service department is pretty good, but the sales dept. not so much.


----------



## cundvale (Aug 4, 2015)

need4speed said:


> Interesting. I bought in Georgia, paid the dealer the 300 sales tax and title fee. They paid the tax and title and sent me a title receipt. I took that to the DMV, paid a 10 dollar fee to transfer my old tag. The property tax isn't due until the plate's due date.


I kept my old MDX, so I needed a new tag and had to pay the property tax (almost $1000).


----------



## cundvale (Aug 4, 2015)

need4speed said:


> Have you ever dealt with Century sales? I'm guessing not. The service department is pretty good, but the sales dept. not so much.


I'm planning on using BMW Asheville service. Drop the car off and go over to Sierra Nevada.

I thought Century Sales was pretty lackadaisical.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

cundvale said:


> I'm planning on using BMW Asheville service. Drop the car off and go over to Sierra Nevada.
> 
> I thought Century Sales was pretty lackadaisical.


Asheville service dept. is good also. I was just making the point that it isn't necessary to avoid Century's service dept., since it is much better than the sales dept.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

I've bought all my BMW's from Century (1 new and 4 previously owned) and found that the sales older sales staff are easy to work with, the young guys not so much as the seem to lack an in-depth knowledge of the cars. The Service department has always seemed fair and very competent.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

GeorgeT said:


> I've bought all my BMW's from Century (1 new and 4 previously owned) and found that the sales older sales staff are easy to work with, the young guys not so much as the seem to lack an in-depth knowledge of the cars. The Service department has always seemed fair and very competent.


Interesting, that hasn't been my experience, except the lack of knowledge of the product, that I have definitely seen. My experience has been they are operating in a pre internet business model. I guess it works for them since they are still in business, although I wonder how much of that is due to having so much built in BMW business in the area.


----------

